# Phrag. Suzanne Decker



## Shiva (Mar 19, 2013)

(kovachii x Sunset)

Now! Does anyone think I shouldn't bring that to judging at Orchidexpo in Montreal this coming saturday? About 13 cm wide. I only hope it will stay flat.


----------



## Hera (Mar 19, 2013)

The colors are stunning. Good luck with judging.


----------



## SlipperKing (Mar 19, 2013)

No, I don't need the competiton! LOL


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 19, 2013)

Beautiful! 
It certainly wouldn't hurt to bring it -maybe someone can look up previous awards?
Man...I'm still debating going to Montreal! You make it tempting.

Sent from my BlackBerry Bold 9900 using Tapatalk


----------



## NYEric (Mar 19, 2013)

It doesn't hurt to try. See you saturday.


----------



## Ron-NY (Mar 19, 2013)

I would bring it. It is an unusual color for a Phrag. Suzanne Decker.


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 19, 2013)

A beauty!

Is it a firt bloom?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 19, 2013)

No! It bloomed last year at about the same time but I never saw it because I was in hospital.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 19, 2013)

Love the colors!


----------



## JeanLux (Mar 20, 2013)

Wow, and what a dramatic coloration !!!! Jean


----------



## chrismende (Mar 20, 2013)

My screen makes it look very blueish and dark. Is that accurate? If so, that's amazing! My Suzanne Decker looked very much like this but a much more pink/red color. It's a terrific flower!


----------



## Clark (Mar 20, 2013)

Good luck!


----------



## Shiva (Mar 20, 2013)

chrismende said:


> My screen makes it look very blueish and dark. Is that accurate? If so, that's amazing! My Suzanne Decker looked very much like this but a much more pink/red color. It's a terrific flower!



After another 24 hours, the color has moved a little more pinkish and the flower has grown a bit larger. My greatest fear is that the beautiful big dorsal may curl back at the edges. But it's not happening yet.


----------



## Ruth (Mar 20, 2013)

Very very nice!


----------



## Carper (Mar 20, 2013)

A stunning bloom!!

Gary
Uk


----------



## Silvan (Mar 20, 2013)

very nice bloom.. Don't worry it'll keet it's shape


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 24, 2013)

I saw the plant yesterday at the show in Montreal. Quite impressive. I think it won a ribbon.


----------



## quiltergal (Mar 24, 2013)

That's very nice. Amazing color!


----------



## raymond (Mar 24, 2013)

very nice Michel


----------



## Leo_5313 (Mar 25, 2013)

This is a neat bloom. I love it!


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

It got passed for AOS judging. The bloom was more open than the photo here and the color in real life is not so purplish. The pouch was nice and the dorsal had better color than most but the right petal had developed a roll and disturbed the symetry of the bloom.


----------



## Shiva (Mar 25, 2013)

The color is correct in that first pic but it started to change to pink in the next two days. I was going to put an update on the third day but there was so little interest in this post I decided not to bother.

Eric, the flower was perfect two days before.


----------



## NYEric (Mar 25, 2013)

I'm sure. That's tough luck. BTW, I started the book, very good, thanks a lot.


----------



## goldenrose (Mar 25, 2013)

Shiva said:


> .... but there was so little interest in this post I decided not to bother.


 3 pages, so little interest????
I like it a lot do you? So what if it got past, there's always next time and look at the $$$ you saved, to buy more plants of course!


----------



## Erythrone (Mar 26, 2013)

Michel, the plant won a ribbon didn't it?


----------



## Shiva (Mar 26, 2013)

A rosette and a trophy for best of cyp family on the stand.


----------



## SlipperFan (Mar 26, 2013)

Shiva said:


> A rosette and a trophy for best of cyp family on the stand.


Congrats!!!


----------



## Phrag-Plus (Apr 1, 2013)

Gorgeous one Michel!


----------

